# Coin exchange machine in Dublin 15?



## lou2 (13 Sep 2009)

Does anyone know where there is a coin exchange machine in Dublin 15? There used to be one in Dunnes in the Blanch Centre but it seems to have gone. I have a few jars that need to be changed. Thanks.


----------



## stephen1381 (13 Sep 2009)

There is one in Tesco in Roselawn shopping centre beside the passport photo booth


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Sep 2009)

Coinstar appear to be the company running these machines but the handling fee appears to be 9.5%


----------



## Yeager (13 Sep 2009)

There is one in Dunnes in Ongar - often appears broken, probably from the lack of use! Has a handle fee too as already stated. Not worth it. Get bags and count it yourself.


----------



## lou2 (13 Sep 2009)

Too many fiddly coins (1c, 2c) to count it myself. I'll try the one in Roselawn. Thanks for replies.


----------



## brodiebabe (14 Sep 2009)

There used to be one in Eurospar in Hartstown


----------



## staff (14 Sep 2009)

On a similar note does anybody know of one in Kimmage / Crumlin?  Thanks.


----------

